# Filipino: pagninilay sa ebanghelyo ngayon



## Margaret Moore

Hi friends, 
Could you tell me the meaning of *pagninilay sa ebanghelyo ngayon* in English? 
Thank you!


----------



## DotterKat

_Pagninilay sa ebanghelyo ngayon_ can be translated as [*Reflecting upon* / *Thinking about* / *Meditating upon* / *Studying*] *today's Gospel*.


----------



## Scherle

Discerning/reflecting about the current Gospel.


----------

